# tein coilovers



## Clad (May 21, 2002)

I'm thinking of getting a set and I wanted to know if anyone has any exp with tein good or bad.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

I heard Tein coilovers are one of the best coilovers you can get, i think theyre best known for that, ask PatScott. He got a set. Ground controls are also good.

You spelled my name wrong, had to fix it. LOL -Pat


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I DO know they are expensive.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

they are not really that much more expensive if you think about it. GC's will run around $400, then you need KYB's which will run another few hundred, then you need the motivational mounts, and bump stops. I have added up the pieced together way before for what i want and it comes out to around a G. So for another couple hundred i have the tein's. Maybe im just not finding the right places for the other stuff.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

but your also not looking at the fact that after you buy the teins won't you need like shock/struts and other stuff!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

no.... the tein is a true coilover/damper setup. its not a coilover in the sense of the Ground Controls. that is just the spring, and the perches. the tein comes with the perches, springs, and threaded adjustable dampers mated to the springs. cant beat a true coilover setup simply because the dampers are made for the specific spring rate.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If I had mine by now Id tell you how they are. Anyway once I do get them Ill tell you how they are.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

so basically all you need is the tein coilovers, no shock/struts, dampers, etc... 

how much are they anyway??? what is the spring rate!?!?
DOES ANYONE HAVE A PIC WITH A DROP AROUND 1.5?!?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

from http://www.apexr1.com/teincoilsus.html they are $1100. you are still thinking coilovers in the sense of GC's. those are not true coilovers. they are just parts of them. the dampers and all are included. look at the link.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *so basically all you need is the tein coilovers, no shock/struts, dampers, etc...
> 
> how much are they anyway??? what is the spring rate!?!?
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A PIC WITH A DROP AROUND 1.5?!? *


Nope, no need to buy all that seperate. All comes as one. The rates are 336 lbs/in front and 280lbs/in rear. Hear is a pic of a car with them, not sure of the drop though. This is a member of this board car. AZ_Turbose iirc He works with/for(?) apex motorsports:


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

im pretty sure he is the owner..... but dont quote me on that. i am getting mine from them. seems like a really good price, and i have heard good things about the reputation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

The Teins are great. Very adjustable (16-way). I have a set of HA's on a Silvia and they perform quite well, slightly bouncy (IMO) but very controllable. You can also get the EDFC and control the rebound rate instantly from inside the cabin.

They're also rebuildable, so you won't need to ever buy another set unless the shock body is FUBAR.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Over on B15 Sentra coilovers have been discussed as of lately. I know we are talking about two different cars but here is some info.

For the B15 it was found that the Tein strut is only 1.2" shorter then the stock strut. As we all know lowering a car result in a loss of wheel travel, the way to gain back that wheel travel is buy going with a shortened strut. On the B15 the strut should be shortened by atleast 2".

There are two other companies that make coilovers for the B15, they are JIC and Motivational. Motivational is know throughout the nissan community. I have been gathering information on their setup. Mike at motivational told me thier shortened strut is 2-2.25" shorter then stock (Which is plenty to gain back the wheel travel you lost). Also if you ever want to change spring rates you just have to get some Eibach racing springs and you are all set (where as with tien you have to specal order the coustom spring rates).

JIC's application has just come out for the B15 so there is not much info out on them yet. They seem to be a good product and they come with some great features, but are a little more money then the motivationals.

Bottom line of you just want to lower your car the right way then Tein's setup will do you fine. If however you are going to race your car you will soon find the short comming of the Tein setup. I urge you to do some more research on the Tein application for your car before you make a final decision.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

"Bottom line of you just want to lower your car the right way then Tein's setup will do you fine."

How true that is!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i will be ordering mine tonight.... let you guys know how they are when i get them.


*edit* i ordered them.... woohoo.... cant wait.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Found out earlier today that mine are in the country. Whoo hooo!
Have you guys seen the new sport compact car mag? Tein has an add. They are going to be offering a cheaper set of coilovers for the Sentra. MSRP of around $800.00 instead of $1250.00 for the SS kit. Looks pretty much like the same thing, but the cheaper kit doesnt have damper adjust.


----------



## Clad (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies.It looks like I'll be going with the tein ss.


----------

